# Annoying grammatical mistakes



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

I may not type/speak perfectly (I make a lot of typo's), but there are a few things that annoy me:

ain't - It's not a word! My mother would kill me if she heard me say that!
irregardless - Not a word either! (Funny how Firefox didn't put a squiggly line under that word)
very unique - The word "unique" can not be modified. One of those rules that stuck with me after college.
supposably - Not a word either, supposedly IS a word though (Firefox DID put a squiggly line under that word)

And I think someone on this forum called me out a couple of months ago because I said "I could care less"

Now lets see how many grammatical mistakes I made in this thread get called out.


----------



## KevinF (Jan 4, 2013)

The two that get me are "break vs. brake" and "their, there, and they're".


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 4, 2013)

^ similiarly your and you're bugs me.


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

My pet peeve is when people mix up effect and affect


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2013)

To, two, and too ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottish lanugage lol


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 4, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> To, two, and too ...


I for got about those. Me to:dunce:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2013)

See more here: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/misspelling


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 4, 2013)

Scotty, don't get pissed. If you used proper grammar in your posts, I wouldn't have any use for my Scotty to English dictionary! We kid because we care. Doesn't bother me in the least, it's entertaining, or is it its, or maybe its'.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Scotty, don't get pissed. If you used proper grammar in your posts, I wouldn't have any use for my Scotty to English dictionary! We kid because we care. Doesn't bother me in the least, it's entertaining, or is it its, or maybe its'.




I not pissed I was just kidding I understand.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Scotty, don't get pissed. If you used proper grammar in your posts, I wouldn't have any use for my Scotty to English dictionary! We kid because we care. Doesn't bother me in the least, it's entertaining, or is it its, or maybe its'.



If you use Taptalk it has a Scotty translator built in! ;-)

Or maybe it's the Taptalk that messes up his posts :idea:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Tapatalk is a great translator.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm still a little confused with affect/effect. The only time I use effect is when referring to personal effects.


----------



## Edd (Jan 4, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm still a little confused with affect/effect. The only time I use effect is when referring to personal effects.



Affect = verb
Effect = noun

Constantly misused on the interwebz.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm still a little confused with affect/effect. The only time I use effect is when referring to personal effects.



A change in the law could affect your personal effects when you die.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 4, 2013)

dessert / desert


----------



## darent (Jan 4, 2013)

Cheese said:


> dessert / desert



I don't think anyone messes that up, especially me, apple pie and sand never taste alike. maybe skiNEwhere might get confused after eating the armies food:razz::razz:


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 4, 2013)

Cheese said:


> dessert / desert



Sand for dessert? 
I'd hate to have to learn English as a second language, so many rules, and always exceptions. I heard once that it is intentionally complicated to keep the illiterate just that.
 [video]http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=uWN9rTc08GU&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DuWN9rTc08GU[/video]


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 4, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> [video]http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=uWN9rTc08GU&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DuWN9rTc08GU[/video]



Such a great video! My wife will love that as she constantly corrects me on numerous of these infractions.....


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 5, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I may not type/speak perfectly (I make a lot of typo's), but there are a few things that annoy me:
> 
> Now lets see how many grammatical mistakes I made in this thread get called out.



Improper apostrophication (and the verbification of nouns) gets to me. Its/it's is pretty common, but even more annoying is the "greengrocer's apostrophe," where one is used in a plural form. Sorry, skiNEwhere, but typos is plural, typo's is possessive.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 5, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Improper apostrophication (and the verbification of nouns) gets to me. Its/it's is pretty common, but even more annoying is the "greengrocer's apostrophe," where one is used in a plural form. Sorry, skiNEwhere, but typos is plural, typo's is possessive.


  That was a typo.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 6, 2013)

When people say statue of limitations!!! grrr!! Stat*ute*!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 6, 2013)

pacific/specific


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 6, 2013)

One of my colleagues has started saying "disengenuine" when she means "disingenuous." She also doesn't really understand what it means.

Another colleague calls first drafts or examples "strawmen" not realizing that a strawman is an intentional misinterpretation of the facts. In our business, intentionally utilizing a strawman would be strongly frowned upon by people who can send you to jail...


----------



## Geoff (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's one that always makes me cringe:  It's a mute point

I use "ain't" as part of my internet persona and I ain't gonna stop.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2013)

wow... you guys get pissed at some stupid stuff...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 7, 2013)

Frankly WGARA , my personna here is given to the irreverant ,deliberate   , Light hearted ebonification of the language strictly for fun and games .  Life is short ? I  no longer make time for the grammar police or the tight assed control freaks of any stripe .


----------



## Sunder->Twister (Jan 10, 2013)

When people say "I feel badly" when they mean they are upset (or "feel bad").  To "feel badly" means there is something wrong with your hands.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## snowmonster (Jan 10, 2013)

Heard mostly while listening to sports radio:

- "We played good." 

- "I could care less."


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe and may be


----------



## Cheese (Jan 10, 2013)

prolly


----------



## Nick (Jan 10, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Heard mostly while listening to sports radio:
> 
> - "We played good."
> 
> - "I could care less."



Care less is a good one

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 11, 2013)

When "could've" is spelled "could of"


----------



## Geoff (Jan 11, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> When "could've" is spelled "could of"



To go with my use of "ain't", I spell it "could-a".


----------



## mmonet (Jan 14, 2013)

I teach Spanish at the college level and I once got an email from a student that had the subject line "grammer question." I knew I was in for some work.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 14, 2013)

mmonet said:


> I teach Spanish at the college level and I once got an email from a student that had the subject line "grammer question." I knew I was in for some work.



Can I axe what it was?


----------



## mmonet (Jan 14, 2013)

Exactly!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 14, 2013)

mmonet said:


> Exactly!



He's on third.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 14, 2013)

I ain't gonna say I don't never does it, but its prolly better speak good English wear you can. Their ain't many folks what don't speak there minds on it, and if ya could'a said it better, you should'a.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 14, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I ain't gonna say I don't never does it, but its prolly better speak good English wear you can. Their ain't many folks what don't speak there minds on it, and if ya could'a said it better, you should'a.



 R u axing?


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 16, 2013)

Seemingly smart people who claim to be "fustrated" :roll:


----------

